# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Duracast 023 Sign Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

DuraCast 023 fluorescent sign vinyl provides exceptional visibility, versatility and durability for a range of applications. Available in six bright, high-gloss colors made to withstand up to six months outdoors, DuraCast 023 can be used to create attention-grabbing multicolor graphics for POP displays and interior and exterior promotional and safety signage.

The 2.3-mil cast vinyl material can be applied to flat surfaces and simple curves, making it a great choice for banners, coroplast signs, decals, window graphics and more. DuraCast is offered in 15-inch wide rolls with 10- and 50-yard lengths. It also is available for direct shipping.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

